
Project Cryptbook: Online Social Networks and Privacy (2011) - 0xfffff
https://github.com/wunderwuzzi23/cryptbook/wiki
======
0xFFFF0000
Not sure if this is very useful overall, but it could be a nice as "game" for
teens so that they have semi-secret conversations in public that others can't
follow.

------
kerng
I had a similar idea a few years back. One could use PGP as key distribution
mechanism and if there is wide adoption of such an app, from one day to the
next Facebook would go blind.

